# Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?



## vermesser (21. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich plane mich in diesem Jahr verstärkt dem semi-modernen Karpfenangeln zu widmen. Allerdings ohne dafür viel Geld auszugeben. Sprich ohne spezielles Gerät (von Kleinkram wie Blei, Vorfächern und Co. mal abgesehen) und ohne riesigen Aufwand mit Zelt, Bissanzeigern und Kocher.

Befischt werden sollen vorrangig kleinere Seen von max. 4-5 ha. Als Methode werde ich hauptsächlich auf "The Method" setzen, aber auch mal zwei- drei Tage füttern und dann mit Festblei fischen. Aber eher Kurzansitze übern Abend oder am frühen Morgen.

Um großartige Investitionen zu vermeiden meine Frage: Wie lang muss eine Karpfenrute sein und wieviel Wurfgewicht sollte man haben? Meine ersten Versuche mit "The Method" im letzten Jahr brachten zwar gut Karpfen, aber eine 80 Gramm Rute kam mir mit den schweren vorgebleiten Körben plus Futter doch überlastet vor.

Ich habe nun noch zwei schwere Grundruten mit 2,70 und 50-120 Gramm Wurfgewicht zu stehen...sind die sinnvoll verwendbar für mein Vorhaben oder deutlich zu kurz und zu schwer?


----------



## Schneidi (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich plane mich in diesem Jahr verstärkt dem semi-modernen Karpfenangeln zu widmen. Allerdings ohne dafür viel Geld auszugeben. Sprich ohne spezielles Gerät (von Kleinkram wie Blei, Vorfächern und Co. mal abgesehen) und ohne riesigen Aufwand mit Zelt, Bissanzeigern und Kocher.
> 
> ...




also beim karpfenfischen fische ich ruten mit 2,75 lbs was 78g wg entspricht. die 50-120g rute geht denke ich auch noch. mir persönlich wären 9ft aber zu kurz. ich fische 12 ft. aber mit dieser rute sollte es eigentlich schon klappen#6


----------



## paule79 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Hi Vermesser,
ich habe Yaris Sports Trend Majesti Carp 2 Stück für 39,99€ bestellt.
Ich fische zwar vorzugsweise damit auf Hecht mit Köderfisch,allerdings habe ich damit auch schon 90g Bleie voll durchgezogen,wobei ich sowieso denke das der Köderfisch inkl Blei etc. schwerer war.
Für den Preis sind es gute Ruten.
Ci@o


----------



## carpomizer1111 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Wenn du es mit "The Method" hauptsächlich versuchen möchtest,dann würde ich dir zu einer Heavy Feederrute raten,mit der deckst du nen guten Bereich ab und musst nicht extra Karpfenruten kaufen.
Die Feederrute dann in 3,90m(13Ft)und 120g
http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/xtc/pr...-120g-inkl--2-Spitzen-1100390.html?refID=0001
nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Eichi06 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Also mir währen deine Ruten auch zu Kurz. 3,30m Sollten die Ruten schon haben um vernünftig den Futterplatz zu Treffen, es sei denn du Fischst im Nahbereich. Dafür währen 2,70m ok. Nur sollten sie da entsprechend weich in der Aktion sein.


----------



## vermesser (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Ok, danke für Eure Infos!
Zwei Fragen: Was heißt bei Euch "Nahbereich"? Bis zu welcher Entfernung ist für Euch nahe?
Und was spricht sachlich beim Karpfenangeln gegen eine 2,70er Rute?
Erwähnen sollte ich noch, daß die zu erwartenden Karpfen meistens bessere Satzer sind! Also es geht hier um Fische bis maximal zehn Pfund, falls mal ein Zwanzigpfünder beißt, wäre das schon ein richtig dickes Ding!


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Ich möchte meine Angaben nochmal präzisieren: Laut Google-Maps-Messung liegt die Angelentfernung bei maximal 30-40 m...meistens eher weniger.

Als Köder werde ich wohl den bewährten Dosenmais, selbtgerollte Boilies und ab und an zur Dämmerung Tauwurm verwenden.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Ich wuerde es mit den ruten versuchen die du hast, du wirst merken ob es klappt und ob du auf die noetige distanz kommst, wenn nicht kannst du dir immernoch neue ruten kaufen. Nahbereich heisst fuer mich alles bis ca 30m jedoch wird das jeder anderst auslegen.


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Was denkt Ihr, wie groß der Unterschied in der Wurfweite zwischen einer 2,70er und einer 3,60er Rute ist? Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich beim Spinnfischen, daß es sich nicht so wahnsinnig viel nimmt und man lange und kurze Ruten eher aus anderen Gründen wählt.


----------



## marcus7 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr, wie groß der Unterschied in der Wurfweite zwischen einer 2,70er und einer 3,60er Rute ist? Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich beim Spinnfischen, daß es sich nicht so wahnsinnig viel nimmt und man lange und kurze Ruten eher aus anderen Gründen wählt.




Gute Frage, schwer zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall kommt die längere weiter.
Für die 30-40m wird aber auch eine 2,70 Rute mehr als ausreichen.
Fragt sich nur ob man eine "Karpfen"-rute oder ähnlich geeignete Rute in den Maßen findet?
sog. "Stalker"-ruten vielleicht? Meine die bewegen sich um die 9ft.

Nicht ganz unwichtiger Vorteil von der längeren Rute wäre noch das Du Fische besser von Uferbewuchs wie Schilf, Seerosen weghalten kannst durch den besseren Winkel zum Fisch.

mfg


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Hallo,

zwischen einer von der Aktion einigermaßen vergleichbaren Rute mit 2,70m und einer mit 3,60m ist schon ein merklicher Unterschied bei der Wurfweite zu Gunsten der 3,60m Rute festzustellen - der Abwurfpunkt ist höher und die Rute lädt sich einfach besser auf, allerdings muß auch die Wurftechnik stimmen. 

Allerdings dürfte dass bei der von Dir genannten Wurfweite von 40 Metern mehr oder weniger egal sein. Da wäre es eher interessant wie es mit dem Uferbewuchs ausschaut und ob der 3,60m Rute "zuläßt" oder welche Hindernisse im Wasser sind wo sich der Karpfen evtl. mit einer längeren Rute besser "dirigieren" läßt.

Method Feeder Bleie sind beim Karpfenfischen oft ein gewisses Problem, weil sie mit Futter oft recht schwer sind und man dann, vorallem wenn man weiter werfen will, gezwungen wird recht "schwere" Ruten zu nehmen die man für den Drill eigentlich gar nicht braucht. Nimmt man z.B. ein 60g Blei+Futter, kommt man je nachdem wieviel Futter das MethodFeeder Blei aufnimmt und natürlich welches Futter man nimmt und wie hoch der "Wassergehalt" des Futters ist evtl. bis zu 140g. Dass sich da eine 80g Rute überlastet anfühlt ist klar und dass man mit einer 80g Rute die 140g auch nicht auf 100 Meter bekommt. Je nach Qualität der Rute und vorallem dem Wurfstil können bei solch hohen Gewichten selbst Würfe auf 50 Meter, wo die meisten recht leichtfertig sagen "kein Problem" zumindest auf Dauer zum Bruch führen.

Wenn es die 3,60m Ruten mit 80g WG sein soll und Du keine neue kaufen willst, kannst Du ja mal versuchen, mit dem Gewicht des MethodBleis selber etwas runter zu gehen. Für den "Selbsthakeffekt" reichen meist 50-60g bei harten Boden, bei weichem Boden kann man sogar bis auf 30-40g heruntergehen weil das Blei dann einsinkt. Man kann aber auch weniger Futter ans Blei machen und darauf achten, dass das Futter nicht zu naß und damit schwer wird. Dann sollte sich das zumindest auf 40m auch mit einer 80g Rute noch vernünfig werfen lassen ohne das Du bedenken haben mußt. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre anstatt des Method Feederbleis günstige PVA-Beutel herzunehmen. Da kannst Du dann beim befüllen (kann man schon zu Hause machen) fast ganz auf Flüssigkeit verzichten, brauchst kein "Bindefutter", damit es am Blei "kleben" bleibt und kannst entsprechend Gewicht sparen. Außerdem kann man da Minipellets und Mais in größeren Mengen anbieten als beim Method Feeder mit gleichem Gewicht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwischen einer von der Aktion einigermaßen vergleichbaren Rute mit 2,70m und einer mit 3,60m ist schon ein merklicher Unterschied bei der Wurfweite zu Gunsten der 3,60m Rute festzustellen


Stimmt, ist aber nicht so groß, wie man annehmen sollte.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Allerdings dürfte dass bei der von Dir genannten Wurfweite von 40 Metern mehr oder weniger egal sein. Da wäre es eher interessant wie es mit dem Uferbewuchs ausschaut und ob der 3,60m Rute "zuläßt" oder welche Hindernisse im Wasser sind wo sich der Karpfen evtl. mit einer längeren Rute besser "dirigieren" läßt.



Naja, von der Länger her ginge beides und ich denke, daß das bei meinem "Problem" nicht ausschlaggebend ist. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Method Feeder Bleie sind beim Karpfenfischen oft ein gewisses Problem, weil sie mit Futter oft recht schwer sind und man dann, vorallem wenn man weiter werfen will, gezwungen wird recht "schwere" Ruten zu nehmen die man für den Drill eigentlich gar nicht braucht. Nimmt man z.B. ein 60g Blei+Futter, kommt man je nachdem wieviel Futter das MethodFeeder Blei aufnimmt und natürlich welches Futter man nimmt und wie hoch der "Wassergehalt" des Futters ist evtl. bis zu 140g. Dass sich da eine 80g Rute überlastet anfühlt ist klar und dass man mit einer 80g Rute die 140g auch nicht auf 100 Meter bekommt. Je nach Qualität der Rute und vorallem dem Wurfstil können bei solch hohen Gewichten selbst Würfe auf 50 Meter, wo die meisten recht leichtfertig sagen "kein Problem" zumindest auf Dauer zum Bruch führen.
> 
> Wenn es die 3,60m Ruten mit 80g WG sein soll und Du keine neue kaufen willst, kannst Du ja mal versuchen, mit dem Gewicht des MethodBleis selber etwas runter zu gehen. Für den "Selbsthakeffekt" reichen meist 50-60g bei harten Boden, bei weichem Boden kann man sogar bis auf 30-40g heruntergehen weil das Blei dann einsinkt. Man kann aber auch weniger Futter ans Blei machen und darauf achten, dass das Futter nicht zu naß und damit schwer wird. Dann sollte sich das zumindest auf 40m auch mit einer 80g Rute noch vernünfig werfen lassen ohne das Du bedenken haben mußt.



Genau das ist das Problem. Futter plus Blei wiegt prinzipbedingt mehr als gut für die Rute ist. Ich verwende derzeit 40 Gramm vorgebleite Futterspiralen und das ist wirklich schon grenzwertig, wenn man den Korb ordentlich füllt...und zu trocken darf das Futter nicht sein, sonst bröselt es beim Wurf schon weg.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre anstatt des Method Feederbleis günstige PVA-Beutel herzunehmen. Da kannst Du dann beim befüllen (kann man schon zu Hause machen) fast ganz auf Flüssigkeit verzichten, brauchst kein "Bindefutter", damit es am Blei "kleben" bleibt und kannst entsprechend Gewicht sparen. Außerdem kann man da Minipellets und Mais in größeren Mengen anbieten als beim Method Feeder mit gleichem Gewicht.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Den Punkt versteh ich nicht ganz...das Blei für den Selbsthakeffekt brauch ich doch trotzdem...und in Summe bleibt das Gewicht ähnlich. Oder meinst Du erst füttern, dann fangen?

Danke jedenfalls für die ausführliche Hilfe.


----------



## Quick-Fish (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



> Den Punkt versteh ich nicht ganz...das Blei für den Selbsthakeffekt  brauch ich doch trotzdem...und in Summe bleibt das Gewicht ähnlich. Oder  meinst Du erst füttern, dann fangen?
> 
> Danke jedenfalls für die ausführliche Hilfe.


Wie er erwähnt hat, brauchst du in nem PVA-Beutel keine Flüssigkeit und Bindefutter, was das Gewicht des Futters im Vergleich zur "Method"-Methode leichter macht.

Blei brauchst du selbstverständlich trotzdem.

Das Gewicht ist also wie du schon gesagt hast ziemlich ähnlich, aber trotzdem weniger.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist aber nicht so groß, wie man annehmen sollte.



Das ist schwierig, weil man um aussagekräftige Vergleiche zu machen da zwei Ruten mit annähernd der gleichen Aktion und Qualität und gleicher Rolle, Schnur usw. bräuchte. 

Aus Erfahrungen und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten von früher würde ich schon sagen, dass da ein Unterschied von 20-30 Metern auftreten kann. Das Problem dürfte sein, dass viele ein Problem haben, eine steifere 3,60 Meter Rute wirklich aufzuladen und durchzuziehen während es mit einer 2,70m Rute bedeutend leichter fällt oder evtl. eine steife 2,70m Rute mit einer weichen 3,60m Rute vergleichen. Deshalb wird der Unterschied bei vielen wirklich nicht so groß sein.




vermesser schrieb:


> Den Punkt versteh ich nicht ganz...das Blei für den Selbsthakeffekt brauch ich doch trotzdem...und in Summe bleibt das Gewicht ähnlich. Oder meinst Du erst füttern, dann fangen?



Blei brauchst Du nachwievor - anders gehts ja nicht ... Allerdings hat man meiner Meinung mit einem normalen 40g Blei meist einen besseren Hakeffekt als mit den meisten Methodbleien oder Futterspiralen.

Bei PVA kann man auf "Haftmittel" wie z.B. Paniermehl und vorallem Wasser verzichten, die keinen so großen Lockeffekt haben, recht schwer sind und nur dafür sorgen, dass das Futter nicht vom Blei fliegt. Statt dessen kann man Pellets, Mais, "Lockmehle", Milchpulver usw. pur in den PVA geben, vielleicht etwas Lockstoff dazu und spart ordentlich an Gewicht und es gibt eine super Wolke. Erst recht wenn man das ganze noch mit etwas Brause "aufpept". 
Deshalb kann ich bei gleichem Gewicht in einen PVA mehr Futter reinpacken oder eben Gewicht sparen.

Der einzige Nachteil gegenüber einem "Teigklumpen" am Method Feeder ist, dass dieser über einen längern Zeitraum "arbeitet" und dass man bei PVA bei wärmeren Wasser darauf achten muß, wie tief man fischt. Bei recht warmen Wasser löst sich PVA schnell auf wenn man z.B. auf 6 Meter Tiefe fischt kann es sein, dass sich der Beutel beim absinken schon bei 3 Meter aufgelöst hat und das Futter nicht direkt neben dem Köder liegt.

Wenn ich allerdings weit (70-80m) werfen will, ist mir Mehtod Feeder jedoch lieber weil ich damit weiter rauskomme und auch etwas genauer werfen kann, als wenn ein dicker PVA Beutel am Haken oder Vorfach hängt entsprechende Rute vorausgesetzt. Bei PVA muß man bei solchen Weiten schon recht klein bleiben oder das Blei mit Köder in den PVA packen was ich nicht so gerne mache. Regen ist bei PVA auch so eine Sache.

Deshalb setzte ich je nach Bedarf ein, was ich für besser halte.

Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Na gut, ich danke Euch allen ganz herzlich für die Hilfe. Ich werde es einfach versuchen...die Länge dürfte für meine Gewässer ausreichen und die Härte durch das etwas zu hohe Wurfgewicht kann man ja über die Rollenbremse ausgleichen. Von daher wird das schon passen.

Bin aber trotzdem offen für weitere Meinungen.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> und die Härte durch das etwas zu hohe Wurfgewicht kann man ja über die Rollenbremse ausgleichen.



Nur zum Verständnis - Du willst, damit Du deine Rute beim Wurf durch das zu hohe Wurfgewicht nicht überlastet, die Rollenbremse weicher einstellen ....

Laß dass bloß bleiben bringt nichts und im schlimmst Fall haust  Du Dir das Blei an den Kopf wenn die Bremse beim Auswurf anspringt ...

Gefühlvoll werfen und Gewicht reduzieren ....


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

@ Cyperpeter: Sorry für die missverständliche Formulierung. 
NEIN, ich habe selbstverständlich nicht vor, die Bremse wegen des Wurfes aufzudrehen :q:q ! Das wird wohl kaum funktionieren, grade beim Stationärrollen bringt das ja auch nix |kopfkrat ! Es geht mir darum, die doch recht harte Rute im Drill durch eine etwas weichere Bremseinstellung zu kompensieren, um Aussteiger zu vermeiden  !


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

OK #6

Falls es trotz vernünftigen Bremseinstellung noch zu vielen "Ausschlitzern" kommt hilft es auch Schnüre mit etwas größerer Dehnung zu verwenden oder, wenn auch etwas teuer, anstatt Leadcore oder Schlauch diese Dinger zu verwenden:

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p2439_Korda-Safe-Zone-Kamo-Leader.html

Die haben etwas mehr Dehnung als normale Schnüre und "buffern" besonders im Nahbereich viel weg. Wenn ich z.B. mit geflochtenen Schnüren fische sind die eigentlich immer mit dabei.

Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

@ Cyperpeter: Ich glaub, die Dinger sah ich schonmal vor Ort in einem Angelladen rumliegen. Die seh ich mir mal an. Danke.


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

Nachdem ich jetzt endlich mal am Wasser war und meine schweren, recht kurzen Ruten ausprobiert habe, kann ich nur sagen...kein Problem. Für kleine Gewässer und ner Wurfweite von 50-60 m reichen kürzere Ruten wie meine aus...ich konnte selbst kaum glauben, wie weit ein Method Feeder fliegt, wenn man so´ne kurze Rute richtig durchzieht...und unter den Bäumen gab es keine der sonst bekannten Probleme mit Ästen und so...also ich kann es empfehlen.

Einen Drill gab es leider nicht...wenn´s soweit ist, werde ich aber berichten.


----------



## Barschfreak83 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wie lang und stark muss eine Karpfenrute sein?*

jenachdem wo du fischst funzen die 9ft Ruten supergeil. Ich fische 2 Chub Outkast Stalker in 9ft, da mein Hausgewässer sehr zugewachsen ist. Komme mit den Ruten super klar. Allerdings fische ich sie in 2,25lbs, da mir die Gefahr sonst zu groß ist das mir an einer härteren Rute bei der Länge die Fische ausschlitzen.


----------

